# Achat d'un iPhone chez Blackmarket ?



## Lolo43d (6 Juillet 2019)

Bonjour à tous,

Je souhaitais avoir des retours sur le site de vente en ligne de produits reconditionnés Blackmarket. Retours autres que ceux apparaissant directement sur ce site.

Mais comment pouvons-nous être sur du sérieux du vendeur d'un iPhone reconditionné alors qu'il change très régulièrement.

En effet, aujourd'hui, en état "Shiny", c'est le vendeur "*Brightness*" (société basé à Hong Kong avec des locaux en Belgique) qui propose l'iPhone X 256Go Gris Sidéral à 763€. Hier, c'était un autre vendeur qui le vendait à 746€. Le même modèle 256Go mais en argent est aussi proposé par le vendeur "*PhoneRe*" à 768€.

La question suivante se pose : à 5€ d'écart, vaut-il mieux acheter avec "Brightness" ou "PhoneRe" ?
Car les avis déposés sur Blackmarket ne précisent pas le vendeur correspondant.

Par conséquent, pouvez-vous mentionner les vendeurs auprès desquels vous avez acheté votre iPhone sur Blackmarket ? Cela permettrait d'avoir une liste de vendeurs chez qui nous sommes sûr que l'état du produit correspondait à celui cité sur le site au moins quelques fois !

Merci par avance


----------



## lecowboy (19 Juillet 2019)

Tous les iPhone que j’ai acheté pour les petits enfants ont été l’entremise de BackMarket 
Prendre « shiny » et passer par un vendeur résidant en France avec une certaine antériorité 
Pas compliqué et tout se passera bien


----------



## asticotboy (6 Août 2019)

Pas de retour d'expérience perso sur Blackmarket.
Mais si ça peut aider, ma belle-sœur est passée 2 fois par vente-privée pour des iphones reconditionnés. A priori jamais déçue...


----------



## Marc88 (13 Août 2019)

Je viens de m'acheter le 8 en reconditionné sur BackMarket, pour le moment c'est parfait, il fonctionne très bien et j'avoues que je n'ai pas regardé l'acheteur, j'ai juste choisi "Shiny" pour être sûr d'acheter un produit quasi neuf mais c'est tout. Je l'ai payé 400€


----------

